# Mineralized SkinFinish Natural Shade Question



## KatmanduHerself (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys! first off i'm really happy that i found a site that i can read reviews on MAC stuff or anything having to do with makeup especially ask questions and have them answered by people who know what they're talking about! 

So my question about the MAC Mineralized SkinFinish Natural, is that i'm an NC40 on Mineralized SatinFinish and Studio Fix Powder. 

What would i pick for Mineralized SkinFinish Natural?medium, medium deep, or medium plus?

and while i'm on the shade subject what color would i be for MAC's blot powder pressed? medium or medium dark?

I want ANYONES opinion, and a MAC artist which would be excellent, to tell me which one is better? I have REALLY oily skin. I apply my foundation and in hours i get shiny! Which is better? MSkinFinish or Blot Powder Pressed to set my Liquid foundation and that itll make it last? Your replies are much appreciated!

P.s i hear primers for the face before foundation is the key but i dont want to buy one and waste money cause it doesnt work so if you can throw in a suggestion for a cheap/reasonable primer thatd be great too! THANKS SOOO MUCH


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2008)

i would suggest medium deep in the MSFN, and dark in blot.  to set you foundation, you could use either MSFN, blot pressed, or even blot loose (but only once and at home), and use blot pressed to touchup with throughout the day.  using a primer is gonna help your foundation go on smoother and stay on longer.  and if you use p&p spf, you'll get the added benefit of sun protection (the two primers are the same with the exception of the spf).  you could always go to your closest counter and ask for a sample to try first.


----------



## KTB (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely darker than Medium - I'm an NW25 and I wear Medium quite comfortably.


----------



## cipelica (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely not Medium, I am NC25, and I wear Medium. 
For oil control Blot. I had used Blot for 3 years and then swathed to Skinfinish Natural. My face does look better wit it on (because it has a slight coverage, and Blot does not have any coverage), but I am still shiny in one hour, in summer within ½ an hour. 
So fore every day I use Blot over my foundation, and in some special occasions, when I what to look airbrushed, I use MSN.


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

im nc43 and an MA suggested i get medium plus for the msf and i use pressed blot powder in dark.


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 3, 2008)

first of all hav u considered changing ur foundation if it leaves u oily?like studio fix fluid?
in ans to ur ques medium plus for msf natural would be gud for u.
and if u want to tone down shine on ur face blot powder would be better.
hth!


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 13, 2008)

I wear NC41 - so basically the same shade as you hahah 
i wear MSF natural in medium deep... and blot powder in dark, good luck, i use prep and prime spf50 - but i still manage to get tanned through it? its weird!
oh well! 
good lucky


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

I would say Medium Deep as well. I am NC 30 an use Medium Dark.


----------

